# Crest 55465 Power Supply and Crest 55401 TPC



## mgm475 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hopefully there is someone out there that can help me.

I have the above referenced Crest 55465 power supply and Crest 55401 power controller to power my Aristocraft engines via track power. It works fine for my Aristo engines..

I want to purchase a PIKO Camelback G scale engine. Will this power that engine.

The reason I ask is, I contacted PIKO yesterday and they said some people are having issues running their new engine on a PWC power supply. They told me to make sure my power supply is linear.

I am not an electrical engineer, so could someone tell me that I will be ok with the Crest units I have to power this new engine via track power.

Thank you

Mark M


----------



## IPTRAIN (Jun 1, 2012)

mgm475 said:


> Hopefully there is someone out there that can help me.
> 
> I have the above referenced Crest 55465 power supply and Crest 55401 power controller to power my Aristocraft engines via track power. It works fine for my Aristo engines..
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

some remarks form a German who ist still familiar with DC, LGB & Pico (not using DCC!!!):

I have taken a glimpse at Crest Advertisement:











It is really funny - I am heavily in doubt that their product will work with the automatic decoupling LGB switcher as shown in the photo! 

It only will work with pure analog functions (bulbs and motor only, but no decoupling). 
This was my total disappointment after purchasing the LGB switcher and using it with non linear power throttles (PWM DC http://digital.ni.com/public.nsf/allkb/294E67623752656686256DB800508989 )

Additional remark: Just for this reason I had decided to migrate to Radio Direct Control of Locos (DCC is already Legacy Technology, just my humble opinion)

Coming back to Crest: 
In addition - their product ist totally overpriced - in Germany you will get the throttle 10 Amps for 30 US$! http://www.elv.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=74&detail=10&detail2=3777 (just sold out - 10 weeks to wait). 20 Amps for 60 US$!

Crest is using most simple electronics, it is "daylight robbery". In addition - nobody will need a fan when using as of State Technologies. e.g. H-Bridges from http://www.pololu.com/category/82/pololu-high-power-motor-drivers (for DC power technology!)

(By the way -also overpriced, pls., have a look here: http://www.shop.display3000.com/ele...treiber/h-bruecke-40v-18a_motorsteuerung.html Even better eletrical specifications 20 Amps+ - half the price!)

Overpricing electrical stuff seems to be a general problem in the US. I am observing the market for months now, I have seen awesome prices (hundreds of bucks) for legacy technology which you will get in China town for 10% of the price - with modern electronics built in! (not the old bad China quality years ago!) Another example here http://www.bridgewerks.com/ (The built in fans in their porwer supplies are always best evidence that they are using legacy technology ...)

H-Bridges are also controlling your car door window lifts - it has become commodity since 10 years 8ever seen a fan in your door ???) . They keep cool as ice under heavy duty as to MOSFET technology http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOSFET replacing the good old transistor technology which Crest is still using - (zero resistance) no fan needed any more.

Coming back to your original question:

If your Pico Loco is pure analog it will work, if some electronics is built in (changing LED lights when direction change) you probably will run into problems. Why not make it a test with your dealer?

Time has come also to adopt your DC control technology to the state of the art model technology - also for DC - sorry to say.

Regards

Karl


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

IPTRAIN said:


> Additional remark: Just for this reason I had decided to migrate to Radio Direct Control of Locos (DCC is already Legacy Technology, just my humble opinion)


Hi Karl,

Yes, DCC has been around for a ****'s age but other than straight DC it's the only moel railroad control system that is not proprietary.

Many Direct Radio Control systems have come and gone - if you picked the "wrong" one you end up with a dead end system with no support and no means to expand or obtain parts.

Regards,
Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Lots of answers on your other post.

The Piko appears to come with a DCC decoder with sound.

The Aristo controller you mention has PWM output only.

Piko has stated they have got reports of issues with PWM.

Get a different controller.

Regards, Greg


----------

